# ***Hurricane Earl***anyone?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This darn storm....Is heading right AT us at the moment, we live in Southern Virginia Beach (near the NC border and close enough to the Outer Banks we usually get the same weather) and ALLL week long the news man was telling us there was a 90% chance it would veer, and now......Governor has declared a state of emergency, people are panicking and fighting over dry goods because we will likely have the effects of a cat 3?  Our roof can't handle a cat 3 and there isn't much time at all to get the darn house ready.

Hunkering down means bringing every little single thing outside that could become a projectile and hoping and praying your neighbors did it too, lol..and we have a ton of furniture and stuff outside  wah.

Sorry for the mini-rant, is anyone else bracing for this storm???

I just sent my husband to the grocery store, 9pm at night thinking we'd beat the rush tomorrow and they are out of milk, out of batteries, out of alot of things. This town isn't ready for a hurricane.  and I'm not either.

~~Kara

Stay tuned for Hurricane and/or Tropical storm pictures:rain:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, I hope you don't get the full force of it. They're talking about it hitting here in a couple of days. Let us know how you are. It can be so frightening.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We're here waiting with you Kara. Even though I am inland, they said we will ge the wind, which scares me because of all the trees around here. And our beaches have suffered so much from erosion already this year. The east end of LI (Hamptons, Fire Island, Montauk) are bracing for the brunt of it. And I'm leaving for the Cape on Sunday.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You live in Tidewater area??? I live in Fayetteville in NC more inland. People panic and bye bread and milk every storm. Myself I always keep supplies on hand. People inc my DH wait until the last minute. Hope things go well and your not hit too hard. Just know I am hoping for the best. I am way more inland then you. If you need something please fill confident to PM me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I live near the Pungo area of Va beach and we aren't too terribly far from Sandbridge beach. *I* am usually pretty good about getting stuff, we had a huge grocery store haul last week but we needed some perishables, milk, bread, etc and those were sold out at Super Walmart, IDK..I may attempt a different store tomorrow if I am feeling brave (I hate panicked crowds)

Although, he did get 4 cases of bottled water and 4 12 packs of beer!!! LOL I mean, we have NOOOOO bread for Grilled cheese sandwiches, but plenty of beer?? Gotta love men. (I love my grilled cheese on rainy days :biggrin1

Michele and Geri, these storms tend to have time to intensify and strike again up there, especially the ones that graze the coast, the water is SOOO very warm this year, I worry.

Kara


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

It's coming up by me tomorrow I believe. I live close to the water but luckily I live on the second floor in an apartment. I am taking off work though so I don't get stuck and to make sure nothing happens at the apartment when I am gone. 

Good luck Kara, hope it's not that bad for you


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Count me in on your Hurricane Party. Hurricane Earl -Category 4 now and I am working those 3 nights! Weatherman's words "It is going to be a scary night tonight!" I will be coming home tomorrow morning! I will be coming home tomorrow! I will be coming home tomorrow!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Please be safe everyone. That has to be soo scary. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone :kiss:

Linda, where do you work? Hurricane's really scare me, and a really bad tropical storm is just as frightening. 145 mph winds? egads. I've got to move all the patio furniture inside today so it doesn't fly through my windows and my DH is going to yick and bitch at me because I've been telling him to put off buying hurricane shutters for about a year now.

"nah...we can do it later"...he's gonna blame me if any windows break and I guess I can't blame him

They are saying the winds are reaching a 90 mile radius and the beach is eroding already!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

We went thru Hurricane Andrew in Miami (160mph), direct hit from Jeannie (12hrs of wind), and Francis. Lost part of our roof, some of our trees and most of the leaves off our bushes. Growing up in FL you would think I would be used to it. NOPE. Beginning July 30th I keep three blocks of ice in my down stair freezer. Little frozen food in the freezer till Oct. Yes, after 2004 we have hurricane shutters. Plywood was heavy and hard to install. During Wilma we had to all sit against the front doors to keep them from blowing in. DON"T take ANY chances. Take in all potted plants and anything else that can move. Down here I hate blue tarps (had one covering my roof for 8 months as that's how long it took to get a new roof...which we now have metal) and we don't say the "H" word very often. TAKE CARE. Those storms are just rolling off the coast of Africa now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The hospital......open ...... 24 -7; The weather is predicting Sunny for Friday....so, I have hope!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kara, I'm a veteran of Andrew, Katrina, Rita, Gustav and Ike, so I know a little bit about these miserable things. Katrina was the first storm we evacuated for, and then we left again for Gustav. I highly recommend evacuation if that's an option for you. Just be sure to clean out your fridge and freezer before you go. Not sure what the temps are like where you are, but a hurricane always means no power down here, and the food left in there with no power smells really bad in no time at all. Check out http://www.onestorm.org. They have really good hurricane preparedness information. I'm keeping all of you east coasters in my prayers. Hurricanes are NOT a fun experience. At all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope the hospital isn't busy  Yes, they never close. Stay safe and I hope sunny 

Thanks, Kim. That's a great link. The only thing I'm short on is flashlights and batteries, they tend to *vanish* around here with all these kids. There must be a black hole they get sucked into...like the socks. hah.

I've been through Erin, Opal, Bertha, Fran, floyd, Isabel,and Alex These suckers seem to gravitate towards the Outer banks if they don't stay straight and head for the Gulf coast, and nooo you don't ever get used to it.

I've never understood that 'excited' mentality of hurricane party and fun, They scare me and I have respect and fear for mother nature. 

This'll be Gucci's first if it hits us, she doesn't like storms and thunder so I know she won't like the sounds of a hurricane ..I just hope and pray it veers off to sea or we only get tropical storm effects. and don't lose the whole roof. I am still looking at a leak from isabel that we never painted over 

Pixies' mom, I don't like the H word either and my dh bought tarps last night. I think we are going to try to protect the part of the roof that seems to pop leaks the most during the storms.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know hurricanes are scary things, with all the damage they cause, but here's my take on it. If you have to evacuate anyway, just head to higher ground. I'm sure you can find plenty of food, water, etc. in places where the storm won't effect. I know it's hard, because no one wants to be too far from their home, but I never could understand the frenzy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Be safe everyone, I am sitting in the mountains of northeast Georgia, but am from NC and FL and have gone through many of the dreaded H word events!! Just let us know you are all safe and sound as soon as you can.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kara, I'll be praying for your family's safety! I don't like hurricanes, either, and we're sixty miles inland so usually all we get is lots of wind and rain but nothing too terrible. Do you have a generator to at least keep your fridge and freezer going? We had a flood in our area a year ago and were without power for three days and my DH swore he would get a generator after that - has he? Uh, no.......lol We couldn't ever get out of our neighborhood!

Take care and know that you are welcome here if you don't mind the drive!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hope everyone stays safe-Kara are you sure you don't want to evacuate? Although our main house is is Raleigh, we have a home off the Neuse river in New Bern too. They just gave the hurricane warning for Craven County and mandatory evacuation for Beaufort, Morehead City, etc which is only 30 miles away. The storm surge along the Neuse is supposed to be 3 to 5 feet so our house should be Ok (we hope) as it is on 12 foot pilings, but it may put our dock underwater and,if so, we won't be able to move the lines and the sailboat could potentially sink.Winds are going to be around tropical force as of the last I heard. It is supposed to hit us in the middle of the night.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes, Jocelyn! And how inconvenient for these things to happen in the middle of the night? sheesh..  

I did just run to Starbucks for my hurricane 'supplies' (already have the bottled water 

Yes, we do have a generator and it will be put to the test, My DH installed a built in large generator after Hurricane Isabel and we were out of power for a week, he said 'never again', the first few days are tolerable, but after that everyone is over the whole no power thing and getting on each others nerves, not to mention..its darn hot still.

The kids are supposed to start school on Monday, and like Isabel (she hit the same holiday weekend) they may get a late start and mom is ready for school to start.

I am going to do the hurricane go away dance now.. LOL
Thanks Kathie and Flynn :kiss:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> Hope everyone stays safe-Kara are you sure you don't want to evacuate? Although our main house is is Raleigh, we have a home off the Neuse river in New Bern too. They just gave the hurricane warning for Craven County and mandatory evacuation for Beaufort, Morehead City, etc which is only 30 miles away. The storm surge along the Neuse is supposed to be 3 to 5 feet so our house should be Ok (we hope) as it is on 12 foot pilings, but it may put our dock underwater and,if so, we won't be able to move the lines and the sailboat could potentially sink.Winds are going to be around tropical force as of the last I heard. It is supposed to hit us in the middle of the night, so we'll be trying to get down there tomorrow to check on damage-but the road may be flooded so we'll just have to wait and see.


It is a small world, I used to live in New Bern too..I hope everything works well for you and there is no damage. I love this area of NC..spent much of my life there.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, how are things down there? They're still predicting it will hit the island too, mostly out east, but we've gotten hit in the past and it's not fun. I still remember Gloria.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It is the proverbial 'calm before the storm', its an absolutely beautiful sunshiney mild day, traffic is a nightmare, but other than that..

I'm a little worried because none of my neighbors have started to prepare and I don't want their crap in my yard. lol I mean, I love them and all..but sheesh. If I wake up to a trampoline in my pool I may have to cuss


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And I'd be worried if it follows the warm water up north, that'll only make him stronger


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to let all the East Coast people know we are thinking of you. Please stay safe and sound. Will be glad when we talk again after the weekend.

Hugs to all of you.
Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
From the Midwest-land of Thunderstorms


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck!! Keep us posted. It should be weakened by the time it hits RI so we're not too worried, but we have a tendency to think everything is a false alarm around here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have never heard so much fickle-ness with the weather guys here, one minute it is panic and the next minute, it is going to stay at sea?? ugh Basically, they don't have a clue


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kara - I hope it stays at sea for you. I guess it is better to be prepared than to be caught off guard. They sound like the weather guys on this side of the country. But I much prefer the predictions of high winds/snow/whatever that we get here that fizzle rather than the other way around. Been thinking of those that may live in the hurricane's path and hope you will all be safe! That is one thing I have no desire to experience!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Stay safe everyone! I'm stuck on the west coast until this whole thing passes by. I have zero interest in trying to fly into Boston while the winds are blowing (and really, there are worse places to be stuck than California).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We just secured the patio umbrella and chairs. Last noreaster we didn't, and the table with umbrella attached ended up on the deck stairs. 

Kara, stay safe. I'd be more upset about the kids not getting back to school, if you know what I mean. Right now it has cooled down a bit and has gotten very breezy, so we know something is coming.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,
Hope the weather forecasters are wrong and it misses you.

Here in Maryland, we aren't even supposed to be getting rain. Go figure!

Stay safe Eastcoasters!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't forget about filling your cars. SOme stations do not carry generators and with out power their pumps DO NOT WORK! Here some stations were selected and must carry generators. Also....ATM's. Charcole....Trying to think of some things were learned to do ahead. With Andrew we were out of power for over a week. Ice was gold. Luckly my husband was still on the police dept at the time and they were given A BAG a day. I shared mine with our neighbor. Luckly our house here in Jensen happens to be on the same grid as the fire station so we were up in two days.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stay safe all of you--my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Debbie in Nova Scotia too! 

:angel::grouphug::angel::grouphug::angel:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kara, 
how did you all make out last night. I haven't been able to find out much about our house in New Bern yet to find out if there is much flooding-but things seem like they are better than was expected yesterday.
Good luck to everyone in the Northeast as Earl moves your way!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You know, it seems okay and like a tropical storm, I would stay Milder one,but it blew the top off the hot tub just a minute ago (something we sat there and couldn't decide if we should take it off or not, lol) well, the wind took it off for us and my husband hates the broken old thing and wants to sell it so he's probably hoping the wind will take it. LOL

As far as the beach and erosion, It doesn't look bad, some flooding but its certainly not as bad as it could be and we still have power, and thats awesome!! 

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Lilly'sMom said:


> Good luck!! Keep us posted. It should be weakened by the time it hits RI so we're not too worried, but we have a tendency to think everything is a false alarm around here.


:biggrin1: LOL! I am in Franklin, MA, and did the "hurricane? what hurricane?" thing last night. The hubby just rolled his eyes. We were living in West Palm Bch when Andrew hit. Nothing could be scarier than that.

We looked at the weather stuff and said, 'meh, so it will be windy and rainy.' It isn't going to stop me from going to meet our new puppy. I have priorities.

But seriously, I hope that everyone stays safe and has their hurricane emergency kits prepared. Don't forget to add emergency stuff for your furbabies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They can never predict these things, its like night and day from my house to the office, my house is getting pounded with rain and wind, my office? nah...nada, trees are barely moving. 

I hope it keeps veering away and doesn't hit up east, looks like VA/NC is in the clear and its going bye bye for now:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck everyone. stay safe Kara. I think we should be aok in inland MA. how close are you to the water Michele? 

I just hope we get some rain out of it!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kara-
In 2005 we got hit with multiple storms-it seems one after the next. We don't have any film or shutters and nothing happened to the windows. We had a few trees down and no electricity for a few days. Just get your water and food ready, batteries and radio, candles and lighters, locate your car chargers for your cellphones, and like you said bring in anything that can become a projectile. It's probably just going to be a pain in the butt for a little while. We're thinking of all of you!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kara, glad everything (except your hot tub lid) fared well. Hmmm....maybe your husband helped it along since he doesn't like it (LOL).
Talked to our New Bern neighbors and everything is good there. No flooding at all-water never even came near going over the dock and right now he said the water was really low-so go figure.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jocelyn, that's great news! I ended up driving to our office this morning and the other side of town...there was barely any wind or rain at all! Maybe just one nasty band found our house for a few minutes. I don't care if he sells the hot tub, I am tired of hearing him bitch about it...lol

Beth, even though we brought all of our yard stuff in, or neighbors practically have a day care center playground in their backyard and they didn't really put anything up, lol..we're lucky the winds weren't enough to bring stuff over the fence..

I love them dearly (the neighbors) and I thought I'd wake up with a pool full of little tykes toys and a trampoline, ound: pleasant surprise not to!
Those darn shutters are expensive!! I keep telling my dh we need other stuff first and they keep getting pushed down the list of priorities, sigh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, glad you and yours are OK. It hasn't started here yet, but they said in a couple of hours it should be here. 

Missy, I'm pretty far from any water, about a 1/2 hr drive from the ocean. We're pretty safe in that respect. We tend to get the damage due to the wind taking down trees.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, it's almost 11pm and Hurricane Earl just fizzled away, at least on my end of the island. I think places further east might have gotten some rain, but not here.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are about an 45 minutes from New Bern. I am sure they did fine. Storm was downgraded by 11pm the night before to a #2. So, just lots of rain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are calling it the 'stud to dud', lol...I'm glad everyone up and down the east coast evaded it..

Sept seems to be the most active month for these storms..for the ones that head upwards, anyways..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We got nothing where I am - I am very disappointed since I was hoping for some water for my lawn and gardens - what a BIG DUD!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone and their property is okay!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Earl hit Nova Scotia as a Catagorie 1 hurricane. Crazy wind and heavy rain closed the highways and airport, lots of downed tree branches causing power outages. Today is a beautiful sunny day perfect for the Canadian National Havenese Specialty!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read everyone is okay and that the Canadian National Specialty is on! :thumb:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful to know everyone is fine. Mother Nature has to let us know who is really in control sometimes.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

dboudreau said:


> Earl hit Nova Scotia as a Catagorie 1 hurricane. Crazy wind and heavy rain closed the highways and airport, lots of downed tree branches causing power outages. Today is a beautiful sunny day perfect for the Canadian National Havenese Specialty!


Please let us know about the winners and send along some photos ifyou can!! Glad you are okay!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll put the results in the National Thread


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures and I'm glad everyone is OK.

Kara


----------

